# What type of visa do i need??



## OZstef (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm a 21 year old aussie planning to move to Canada in December with my partner. We plan to stay for 12 months and don't have pre organised jobs but plan on getting jobs when we arrive. What type of visa will we need? Also some people have said that you need to show that you have a certain amount of money saved or access to a set amount of money to obtain some visa's, does anyone know how much that is??


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

check the cic website and it will tell you the amunts on there


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's a link to Citizenship & Immigration Canada that patient man mentioned....

Application to Work in Canada: Work Permits

You won't need a visitor visa coming from Australia, but you would need a Temporary Work Permit if you plan to seek employment. 

Considering you are within the age requirements, you could look into Bunac, as well.... 

Australia


----------



## OZstef (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone. The website is good but a little confusing. It seems like I have to have pre organised employment to get a work permit but. I just want a casual job on the slopes or in a grocery store, thought I'd be able to organise it when I got there??


----------

